# Wales Rally GB 2012 - Sweetlamb



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Some shots from this morning - went for something different, playing around with the camera 

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5










#6










Loads more on my blog >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/blog/2012/09/14/muddy-action-on-this-years-wales-rally-gb/

all shot with Canon EOS 5D Mark III with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM

cheers!

drew


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

stunning piccys drew :thumb: do you know why they call it sweetlamb???


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Cracking photos Drew !:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

evogeof said:


> stunning piccys drew :thumb: do you know why they call it sweetlamb???


My first and only passenger ride in a rally car was at Sweetlamb, with white knuckles and clenched buttocks I called it sweet Jesus.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Brilliant pictures.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

S63 said:


> My first and only passenger ride in a rally car was at Sweetlamb, with white knuckles and clenched buttocks I called it sweet Jesus.


I lived close to there as a kid and watched many of RAC rally's fouls that way.

They call it sweetlamb as farmers say mountain lambs are sweeter in taste :thumb: now there's something you have learned tonight


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

evogeof said:


> I lived close to there as a kid and watched many of RAC rally's fouls that way.
> 
> They call it sweetlamb as farmers say mountain lambs are sweeter in taste :thumb: now there's something you have learned tonight


Love a bit of sweet tasting lamb, after my passenger ride, food was far from my thoughts:thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

S63 said:


> Love a bit of sweet tasting lamb, after my passenger ride, food was far from my thoughts:thumb:


:lol: you a man or a mouse :lol: I went round castle Coombe last month In my mates big powered Evo and I felt well sick


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hah love the banter - thanks chaps, back up there soon for a rally-ride myself i got for my birthday 

drew


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

evogeof said:


> :lol: you a man or a mouse :lol: I went round castle Coombe last month In my mates big powered Evo and I felt well sick


It is one of the fastest tracks in the country, maybe the quickest before the chicanes went in.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

S63 said:


> It is one of the fastest tracks in the country, maybe the quickest before the chicanes went in.


Was round silverstone 2 weeks ago at trax now I enjoyed that


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brilliant set of images.

This has to be my favourite motorsport photo of 2012 :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Majestic captures mate. Well done!:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pictures :thumb::thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

evogeof said:


> I lived close to there as a kid and watched many of RAC rally's fouls that way.
> 
> They call it sweetlamb as farmers say mountain lambs are sweeter in taste :thumb: now there's something you have learned tonight


Yeah, if I remember rightly wasn't the stage sponsored by the farmers marketing organisation at one time to promote Welsh lamb? Think that's how it got the name...:thumb:

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Petris (Aug 23, 2012)

#3 and 5 :thumb:

What you like in a new 5D?

I got a new 5D for test from Canon Finland and i will shoot in middle of next week two days with it, maybe you will see some images on Autosport too :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

New 5D is superb Petris, best camera I've used so far


----------



## Petris (Aug 23, 2012)

I wasn't sure about 5Dmk3 performance, maybe ok, but need more time to find best servo settings. Nothing beat my old workhorse 1D3 :thumb:

I can't publish pictures by myself from last days, here are one published

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/102682


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Petris said:


> I wasn't sure about 5Dmk3 performance, maybe ok, but need more time to find best servo settings. Nothing beat my old workhorse 1D3 :thumb:
> 
> I can't publish pictures by myself from last days, here are one published
> 
> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/102682


Nice one! loving the new Polo, look forward to seeing it on the stages :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

5 for me love the motion and the flash.


----------

